# 3rd iui coming up with i ever be a mummy...



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi 

i am due to start my 3rd att at iui with clomid i have had 2 bfn and i am very scarred it will be another bfn i know i should try and stay postive but its so hard at times its all iv ever wanted
like most people on ff and every where around me is ladys having babies which makes it hard. it will be rite near my birthdayso i am hoping it will be a great present 

well good luck to everyone out there.

much love lee4mark xx


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Hopeful - just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your 3rd IUI - I know it's hard to stay positive, but it really can work

Wolla
x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Hopefull -
I too am bout to start my 3rd IUI attempt though the 1st was cancelled a day before TX was due, I completely understand how you feel right now, but as the cliche goes try and stay posiitive, after all it only needs to work once!    . 

How far off the start of your chlomid are you? I'm waiting for my provera to kick in and force AF on her way, then due to take Chlomid on day 2 4 and 6! I'm also nearing my Birthday keep teelling myself this will be ''the one''  

Bubble xx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi wolla thanks for ur reply I'm trying to be strong just hope it works.  Xxxx


Hi bubble thanks for reply I'm due to start clomid on day 2 till day 5 then I have my scans. 
And I found I was moady and put on bit of weight last time but I would give anything to b a mummy
When is ur birthday? Good luck to u fingers crossed for both of us 

Love lee4mark xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello again, 

My birthdays next week, never wanted an AF as a birthday present before lol  , 
Mood swings and bloating are deffinately not my faviourite symptoms either, though as my DH loving me reminds me I'm not normally a picnic lol  
I'm thinking based on Provera end date, AF should be due in next 7 days tops so would potentially put my treatment second week of Dec. 

If you need a laugh rant cry feel free to give me a message, us IUI girls should stick together! 

Loads of      for you and your Other Half! 

remember it only needs to happen once,  Hannah xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

very excited AF showed up yesterday evening so start Chlomid tomorrow! day 10 folicle scan booked fot the 25th! Will be thinking of you too


----------



## Weezlet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 
Just seen this board and thought I'd say hi and good luck to you...
I, unfortunately, should be starting my 3rd IUI soon too..with my first my AF arrived 4 days before OTD. Then my 2nd...OTD was suppposed to be this coming Monday (21st) but stupid AF arrived on Tues. I was heartbroken this time around as everything with this cycle went so amazingly well. Spent most of Tuesday in tears! But that was my sad day and now we pick ourselves up and get ready for No.3   

I'm on the FSH injections with trigger shot...Clomid has done nothing for me in the past. 

So back to clinic tomorrow for scan to see if we're good to go on our 3rd attempt. 
Hope number 3 is our lucky number! Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi girls

Thank u all so much for replying I really wish u all the luck in the world. 
Let's hope it's our turn on a good note I've lost 3 pound on weight watchers 

Well I'm looking forward to Xmas and I'm a big kid at heart lol. 

Much love mark4lee xxxx. Please do keep in touch


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

thank u i really hope 3rd time lucky what a great brithday gift

thanks lee4mark xxx


----------

